# Splinters



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Is it a problem for the rest of the LJ's? I got one again tonight and it is always difficult to remove.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe it was Woodsmith shop, or a magazine, or here, I don't know, but it said to put a dab of wood glue over the splinter, and when it dries and you pull it off, the splinter will come out. I always just use the tweezers, and if that doesn't work, utility knife.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

These are very useful.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/dept/TI/item/MS-SPLINT.XX/Professional_Splinter_Removal_Kit

I also use a very small needle stuck in an old wine cork.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've never had much luck with the glue trick ,maybe it has to do with the size of the splinter.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I think splinters are just a hazard of woodworking. A good pair of tweezers helps. I also use an inexpensive jewelers loop to get a good closeup view, which makes removal a lot easier for those little [email protected]@rds that you can barely see, but hurt like the dickens when you hit them just right.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

They can be nasty alright, read about Craftsmanonthelake's adventure with splinters to see how bad they can get.
It's the little ones you don't notice for a day or two that are the worse.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Have had my share. Tweezers usually work but sometimes I need to get my honey to dig.

Get these mostly when handling plywood. I've been using gloves when working with rough lumber, I should use when I'm doing any machining.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nicky, gloves and machinery are a very bad mix. A bare hand will get cut for sure when exposed to machinery with some type of blade. A glove will get sucked into the works and make what could amount to a minor injury and turn it into a catastrophic, debilitating injury. Although I don't use a lot of machinery, I will never use gloves with them. I am sure you will find this the general consensus around here.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Paratrooper, I get the LJs sentiment about gloves. I use tight fitting gloves, so no loose ends to get caught. I have a healthy respect for my tools and myself. I'm of the opinion that gloves provide a level of protection, for me.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

You do what you gotta do. Big boy rules and all that.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

i feel like your not a real woodworker if splinters are not a part of your life


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I don't get many splinters, but I learned a long time ago, the hard way, to try to slide my hands across wood as little as possible.


----------



## BuckNasty (Nov 21, 2012)

not to whiip out my mancard but my hands are like leather/sand paper… my wife hates them


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a 21 guage hypodermic needle to remove splinters almost daily. I have to use a magnifier lens to see but these needles work like a micro scalpel.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

It's only a problem like daily some woods worse than others. WRESTLING SLABS IS EVEN WORSE.


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

Tyler my wife agrea's with yours


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I basically use a needle to dig them out. It helps to know that I am not the only one struggling with these little hazards of ww


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I have just used needles most of my life but a few weeks back I decided to go to a large drug store and buy a pair of tweezers to keep in the shop.
I asked the sales lady where to find them and she pointed me to a back wall. 
On that wall there must have been eighty different types of tweezers.
I was obviously in the ladies section. I didn't realize there were that many women woodworkers who needed to have tweezers in thier shops.
What else could they want them for…......................


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

My wife uses a magnifying glass and a pair of surgical tweezers on my fingers every couple of days. I'd do the removal chore myself, but I'm right-handed and 90% of my little wooden visitors end up in my right hand. I hate splinters.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Besides splinters, one thing I learned fast is to not put much pressure on the corner of a freshly planed/jointed board with one finger, using your finger as a guide on the table saw. No splinter, however it'll put a nice slice in your finger in no time.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I find that certain types of wood give me spinters more than others. I work with white oak a lot and that's terrible for splinters. I generally use a sewing needle and tweezers to remove them.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

My wife loves it when I sit on the couch at night digging into my finger with this :


----------



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been working with a lot of metal MC armored cable in my garage rewiring project. Plenty of metal splinters … they take hurt to a whole new level. I used strong magnets to catch a hold and rip those suckers back out. It works only if you scratch open the skin a little wider than you'd normally like … but it saves time.

For wood splinters, I brought a pair of basic tweezers to work. I write code all day long, so any hidden wood splinters that I didn't notice are quickly discovered when using your fingers on a keyboard.


----------

